# Reptile and Amphibian Appreciation Thread



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

So SilenceIsACrime recently got a frilled lizard, and I know numerous people on here have reptiles of their own or like them, so I figured this could be a thread where people can just talk about reptiles and amphibians in general.  They're a group of animals that have always interested me greatly and I've been lucky enough to get up close and own some awesome ones. I've owned an axolotl, African clawed frogs and a leopard gecko.  Pics of those below (Not mine).


----------



## Jakke (Jan 24, 2012)

I wanted a lizard terribly when I was a kid, now I'm going to wait until I can support one

I loved reptiles, and still do, they are just... so awesome


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

Had to 

But yes, I have been fascinated with reptiles ever since I was a young lad and am super happy to be an owner of such an awesome lizard again! As far as other reptiles I've owned: when I was much younger I had a Rosy Boa named Snack and not much later I had a Bearded Dragon named Hartley. Here are some stock pics of both....











Everyone please share your pets or simply your thoughts about how awesome reps and phibs are!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

I really want a python or a gecko at the moment.  A blood python or New Caledonian giant gecko would be badass.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 24, 2012)

LSDHFLASHKJDF I want a fucking lizard! Or a snake. A snake will do 

I've never owned any amphibians or reptiles before, given that they're pretty much hated within my family members . However, about 3 weeks ago, my sisters made an impulse buy of two African clawed frogs. The thing is, since it was an impulse buy, they didn't do their research and homework before acquiring them.

Guess what? They're bright fucking blue and bright fucking green. They are dyed. They're apparently the new trend in China. They get albino African clawed frogs and inject them with dye when they're little, which can apparently hurt them severely. Sure, they look extremely cute (they don't look like live animals. They look like small toys). They don't sell the appropriate foods for them here. It's freaking cruel ... My sisters and I are trying everything we can to give them the best life possible.

On another note, axolotls are badass. I want to own one at some point .


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 24, 2012)

Sadly myself and the missus won't be keeping any more reptiles. However meet Kai, the Leopard Gecko who slithered off this mortal coil aged 12+


----------



## synrgy (Jan 24, 2012)

For most of my life, I've harbored an un-explainable, visceral obsession with King Cobras.






Dunno what it is, exactly, but I find them completely hypnotic.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

They're very intelligent, regal animals. Mambas and cobras tend to be more active and curious than other snakes too, so they're fun to watch. Scary though, a fully grown king cobra can look at you at eye level when raised up.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 24, 2012)

I have no pictures of her atm I am afraid but I own a leopard gecko called Bob. Thats right she was called Bob before my brother could tell her sex but the name stuck!

She is awesome, very interesting animals. Pretty happy aswell as she suffered some damage to her jaw from a locus that had evolved to its final stage and I had to nurse her back to health after she lost alot of weight off both her tail and body. 

Thankfully she is now back up to weight and the strength has returned to her jaw so all is well, went for a bit of worry for a while and literally had to hand feed her for a while which was weird (now that she is back up to full health she wont still eat from my hand which is good as it shows she still enjoys the hunt).

Other than that we have a Platinum ball python which is my brothers, he is into all his morph snakes so is trying to get some interesting hatchlings from breeding with the right genes etc (he is much more of a reptile nerd than I!).


----------



## Jontain (Jan 24, 2012)

This is what my brother hopes to be able to get from his breeding.

The Blue Eyed Leucistic Ball Python:





Pied Ball Pythons are also stunning, amazing patterns.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 24, 2012)

^ Those are some of the most beautiful snakes I have ever seen.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

Those are gorgeous morphs, they fetch a lot on the market too. I'd love a blue eye.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah they are really amazing looking snakes.

My brother was also showing me pictures the other day of scaleless corn snakes, which look really really odd. Sometimes i think people can go a bit ott with the selective gene breeding although I suppose as long as the snake remains fit and healthy its all in the pursuit of interesting varieties

Obligatory first find google pics:









Ok so their not strictly scaleless as they tend to have a few on their face/mouth but still very interesting, found myself wondering if they actually shed as per normal, may have to find out.

Great thread though, reptiles are such fascinating animals.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

Jontain said:


>



Woah what is that? Never seen it before. Gorgeous.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

Those snakes are all stunning!

When I was looking for supplies for my Frilled this shop I went to actually had a "scaleless" Bearded Dragon. He said he imported it from Italy and that there are only 30 or so in the world! Here are some pics I took.











He is one the worlds largest Western Hognose Snake dealers in the world and also deals with some morph stuff. He was the first to breed one with two heads - he showed us a pic on his phone to prove it. Crazy stuff!


----------



## pink freud (Jan 24, 2012)

None more trippy.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

pink freud said:


> None more trippy.



Especially if you lick them.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 24, 2012)

pink freud said:


> None more trippy.



Also none more venomous . Unless you raise it in captivity, of course


----------



## MikeH (Jan 24, 2012)

Jontain, you wouldn't happen to be a member of ball-pythons.net, would you? I've seen a couple of those pictures. Also, that BEL is absolutely beautiful. I've owned a few reptiles (mostly Anole lizards), but only have one currently. Kaa, my Normal ball python.





Looking to get a bigger constrictor later this year, provided that they aren't banned by then.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I really want a python or a gecko at the moment.  A blood python or New Caledonian giant gecko would be badass.



That is, indeed, one giant damn lizard.
I've always found reptiles very fascinating since I was young (had an obsession with dinosaurs back then as I'm sure most young men did that that age), but snakes have always kinda terrified me. I understand they aren't all necessary hostile or anything, but it's just a personal thing for me, so as long as it's behind glass (or I am) then we are all copacetic .
Lizards are quite awesome though, and that scaleless bearded dragon looks incredible!


----------



## Jontain (Jan 25, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Jontain, you wouldn't happen to be a member of ball-pythons.net, would you? I've seen a couple of those pictures. Also, that BEL is absolutely beautiful. I've owned a few reptiles (mostly Anole lizards), but only have one currently. Kaa, my Normal ball python.


 
I am afraid not, I wil check to see if my brother is though as I said he is more into his snakes than I and I am afraid those photographs are just internet finds.

I would love a morph but I dont have room for any more vivs at the moment! Bob (Leopard Gecko) has a good few years in her yet but after she has passed I may look into getting a nice ball.

My brothers platinum is currently being a bit of a rascal atm as its breeding season so he appears to be more horney than hungry lol, do feel a bit sorry for him fruitlessly searching his viv for a mate although not long now and he should have a nice spider ball python to 'satisfy his needs' with lol

Lovely ball though man, I have to say as much as I like the exotic morphs etc I still really like the plain markings on snakes, they can be so intricate!


----------



## SD83 (Jan 25, 2012)

As much as I love snakes, most I've seen yet were just lying around for days and just changing their place every now and then. A frilled dragon would be cool, but since they can grow to 30'' of length, they would need way too much space. Water dragons on the other hand... I'm really considering getting one, especially since a friend of mine has a pair and a couple of young ones + some experience and knowledge to share.
@Jontain: That Pied Ball Python might be one of the most gorgeous snakes I've ever seen.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 25, 2012)

Jontain said:


> I am afraid not, I wil check to see if my brother is though as I said he is more into his snakes than I and I am afraid those photographs are just internet finds.
> 
> I would love a morph but I dont have room for any more vivs at the moment! Bob (Leopard Gecko) has a good few years in her yet but after she has passed I may look into getting a nice ball.
> 
> ...



Platinums are gorgeous, as well as spiders. Hopefully he gets some cool offspring out of that batch. If I'm not mistaken, he should have a 25% chance of some lesser bees.








SD83 said:


> As much as I love snakes, most I've seen yet were just lying around for days and just changing their place every now and then. A frilled dragon would be cool, but since they can grow to 30'' of length, they would need way too much space. Water dragons on the other hand... I'm really considering getting one, especially since a friend of mine has a pair and a couple of young ones + some experience and knowledge to share.
> @Jontain: That Pied Ball Python might be one of the most gorgeous snakes I've ever seen.



Pythons are mostly nocturnal, so once 10 o'clock rolls around, my snake is all over his terrarium. Especially when I put the moon light on him. I tend not to feed until night time, because that's when he's most active and willing to take a mouse.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 25, 2012)

when i first saw this picture, it said it was a new species of insanely venomous snake found in the amazons...now its not so venomous and found in thiland....eitherway, beautiful green!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks to be a pit viper, no?

Anyways, I captured some feeding photos of my guy today. They have a little blood in them, so if you have a weak stomach, I'll make a big space so you don't have to look.
















































Here they are!








He actually bit onto the leg of the mouse when he struck, so he got a little confused. 








"Where the hell is his head?!"








"...Nevermind. Here it is."




"Nom nom nom."




And a full belly.

I have a video uploading now, so I'll post that once it's done taking a lifetime. And yes, he has a bit of blood on his underside, so he gets a snake bath today.


----------



## Thep (Jan 25, 2012)

For reasons I do not understand, I'm terrified of amphibians. The strange parts I can handle snakes and reptiles fairly calmly, but if a 3 inch newt comes at me, I let my dog chase it away...or eat it.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 25, 2012)

Thep said:


> For reasons I do not understand, I'm terrified of amphibians. The strange parts I can handle snakes and reptiles fairly calmly, but if a 3 inch newt comes at me, I let my dog chase it away...or eat it.



maybe the fact that they are random and quick
snakes, for the most part move very slowly unless they wanna attack...and only the venomous snakes are the ones that are speedy. constructors on the other hand move slowly...thus making them predictable..

frogs on the other hand are calm until they start moving...



and this is an interesting article of a python eating an adult deer...dumb snake is dumb!
16-foot python found in Everglades had eaten deer | Mail Online


----------



## Jontain (Jan 25, 2012)

@MikeH

Yeah I am interesting in seeing the clutches as they come out, may have to get my first ball and indeed _my_ first snake.

My brothers platinum is a lovely snake, if I get a chance I will get some photos of him to put up as he was asking me for pics not so long ago! He has been eyeing up some spiders so hopefully soon he will have what he keeps fruitlessly searching for, bless him.

Really like yours man, great feeding shots!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 25, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> and this is an interesting article of a python eating an adult deer...dumb snake is dumb!
> 16-foot python found in Everglades had eaten deer | Mail Online



Why was it dumb?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's the video I promised.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 25, 2012)

Jontain said:


> @MikeH
> 
> Yeah I am interesting in seeing the clutches as they come out, may have to get my first ball and indeed _my_ first snake.
> 
> ...



If you can snatch one of those lesser bees, DO NOT hesitate. But be aware that any sort of spider morph will develop a wobble. It's in their genetic makeup. Nobody really knows why, but all spider balls have a wobble, whether it be extreme or subtle. There's not much problem along with it, you just have to make sure it doesn't flip itself over and stay there for too long without water. Here's an example of a pretty serious wobble:


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 25, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Why was it dumb?



dumb because often times when snakes eat that, they become sitting ducks for a few days/weeks for anyone/thing to kill it. 
in india, a snake tried doing that, realizing the deer is slowing it down, so it regurgitate it, only to die off due to internal bruises and what not...

but cases like these are all over the world, and most of the time, the snake doesn't survive as the animal its eating is a tad too big...so let it be premature death, or natural causes, or getting hunted down...


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gaboon Vipers are total badasses:


----------



## Jontain (Jan 26, 2012)

MikeH said:


> If you can snatch one of those lesser bees, DO NOT hesitate. But be aware that any sort of spider morph will develop a wobble. It's in their genetic makeup. Nobody really knows why, but all spider balls have a wobble, whether it be extreme or subtle. There's not much problem along with it, you just have to make sure it doesn't flip itself over and stay there for too long without water. Here's an example of a pretty serious wobble:




That is odd, thanks for the heads up, we will have to keep a look out for it when we get our first clutch!

I will pass the info onto my brother so that he is also aware, I dont suppose you know if it shows from hatchling or does it only show as the snake matures?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> dumb because often times when snakes eat that, they become sitting ducks for a few days/weeks for anyone/thing to kill it.
> in india, a snake tried doing that, realizing the deer is slowing it down, so it regurgitate it, only to die off due to internal bruises and what not...
> 
> but cases like these are all over the world, and most of the time, the snake doesn't survive as the animal its eating is a tad too big...so let it be premature death, or natural causes, or getting hunted down...



More often than not they'll retreat somewhere quiet for a week or so to digest a big meal enough for them to be able to move about more freely, but most of the time they are fine. It takes a pretty big meal to harm a snake.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Yeah they can handle quite suprisingly large meals, this one (as far as I can tell from the article) was unlucky enough to be found while digesting, it is unclear from the article why they even killed it...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2012)

They're considered a pest out there aren't they, and one that big is a very dangerous snake.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 26, 2012)

Ahh ok, some are probably released pets I would imagine... another example of people not fully thinking through their choice in pets.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah there was a thread on this recently. There's currently a ban being put through on large constrictors because they've been released into the Everglades.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah thats not good, although it is necessary to control foreign species as they can have such a huge effect on local wildlife, a shame but needs must.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 26, 2012)

Jontain said:


> That is odd, thanks for the heads up, we will have to keep a look out for it when we get our first clutch!
> 
> I will pass the info onto my brother so that he is also aware, I dont suppose you know if it shows from hatchling or does it only show as the snake matures?



I'm not exactly sure. I think it shows when they're hatchlings, but could progress or digress with age. It's really hit or miss.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2012)

I've heard about that. I suppose that's what you get when you selectively breed animals. You're going to get a few side-effects. As far as I'm aware it's not harmful though.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 26, 2012)

Spiders are a base morph, and are often debated as a natural sub-species of ball pythons. Studies found that the primary diet of wild pythons in certain areas where spiders have been found were birds. Some people believe that the wobble could have been an advantage to attracting prey. The bird could see it as a distress signal and try to eat the animal, but in turn ends up being eaten itself. It's merely a theory, but it makes a decent amount of sense.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Spiders are a base morph, and are often debated as a natural sub-species of ball pythons. Studies found that the primary diet of wild pythons in certain areas where spiders have been found were birds. Some people believe that the wobble could have been an advantage to attracting prey. The bird could see it as a distress signal and try to eat the animal, but in turn ends up being eaten itself. It's merely a theory, but it makes a decent amount of sense.



Ah, I think I may be thinking of something else then. I remember seeing a breeder say a particular morph had a wobble that could be a result of breeding. I'm pretty sure it was a ball python.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 26, 2012)

Spiders are what cause that, but any morph of spider will as well, including bumble bees (or any "bee" morph), fire spiders, spieds, and spinners. So that's more than likely what they meant. Spiders are morphs, but there have been wild spiders documented. Whether it was selective breeding, or just chance that the offspring came out that way is debatable.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm fascinated by the "flying" types of reptiles and amphibians.


































That said, keep me _far_ the fuck away from their natural habitats, because I _will_ have a little girly shit-fit if I see one flying towards me.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 27, 2012)

I couldn't resist. I think someone would have eventually posted it anyways.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2012)

This guy posts videos of his caring of his collection of venomous snakes. Really interesting to see them interact with him. They clearly have personalities of their own.

viperkeeper&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## MikeH (Jan 29, 2012)

Still love that video after 3 years.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't get bitten by a Gaboon viper (this video is tame compared to how bites can look, still NSFW though).


----------



## MikeH (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, fuck that.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2012)

Snakes and lizards are cool and everything, but let's not forget the humble Tuatara, which is neither:







Fascinating critters.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 4, 2012)

Those are awesome. They even have a 'third eye' on top of their head.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 4, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Still love that video after 3 years.




That man has balls the size of Jupiter. Getting my face within mere inches of a 2"-fanged Gaboon viper's mouth? No, thanks! Then again, he knows what he's doing  but still.

And that snake is absolutely gorgeous as well, btw, as are his taipans! And he likes awesome music. Mad respect to that guy.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 12, 2012)

Necrobump for awesome video!!



Kindof annoying that it is supposed to be in English and then dubbed over, but the gist of it is - the venom from a Russell's Viper turns human blood into jelly in mere seconds.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember watching that a while back. So awesome.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeez. And people thought the spider thread was grim! 

If I had a pet snake I'd call it trouser.

I did look into it a while back, but A bit squeamish on feeding them mice- live or frozen.

I also considered a gecko, but the music noise wouldn't be good for It. Plus the cricket noise wouldn't be good for me! Geckos are gorgeous though..


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 13, 2012)

I want one of these, so bad.





I just wish they weren't so difficult to get


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 13, 2012)

^What is that and where can I get 3 of them? And can they fit in a Pokeball?


----------



## ilyti (Jul 14, 2012)

I just visited a reptile zoo the other day, pretty interesting stuff.

All the animals in this place are rescued pets.

Crocodile Monitor - there were actually 3 of them. Two females and a male. We were able to watch feedings for many of the animals, but this one was the funniest because the keeper had to push back the male with a stick so he wouldn't steal the food right from his mate's mouth! 





This is a type of caiman, which is the second-smallest in the world. I am too weirded out by crocodilians to touch them, but I touched the snake, tortoise, and skink they brought around.





This guy is the offspring of two reticulated pythons in the zoo, one albino, one regular.










Tortoise





But they also had some other fun stuff too:

Great Horned Owl (winking?)





Common Marmoset


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 14, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^What is that and where can I get 3 of them? And can they fit in a Pokeball?


An armadillo lizard, southern Africa, and yes, if you can fit a Wailord in a pokeball, Sandshrew will be fine


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess you guys haven't seen my threads then....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/200846-rhacodactylus-gecko-collection-ngd.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/157768-nsd-spoiler-alert-morelia-spilota-cheynei.html

They have all grown, and too lazy to upload new pics. Will do later this coming week though!


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 31, 2012)

> I think he's smiling.
> Solomon Island Prehensile Tailed Skink is an arboreal species of skink endemic to the Solomon Islands. It is the largest known extant species of skink. Other common names for this species include the prehensile-tailed skink, monkey-tailed skink, giant skink, zebra skink, and monkey skink. It is completely herbivorous, eating many different fruits and vegetables including the pothos plant. It is one of the few species of reptile known to function within a social group or circulus. Both male and female specimens are known to be territorial and often hostile towards members not a part of their family group.


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 1, 2012)

^^Those are very neat lizards. They look like blue tongue skinks, just not as stocky, bigger, and in the trees


----------



## MikeH (Aug 1, 2012)

ilyti said:


> This guy is the offspring of two reticulated pythons in the zoo, one albino, one regular.



His pattern isn't the result of a regular and an albino. One of them (I'm assuming the regular) has a recessive heterozygous gene for the Tiger morph. So, I mean, it is a result of those two particular snakes breeding, but you won't get one of those just by breeding a normal and an albino every time. It just has to have the recessive genes to carry to the offspring.

Tiger:


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 1, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^What is that and where can I get 3 of them? And can they fit in a Pokeball?



Thorny Devil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here are my guys!
































Here's when the beardie was a bit younger:


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 1, 2012)

^ I think your bearded dragon was an Abercrombie model in a past life


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 2, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> ^ I think your bearded dragon was an Abercrombie model in a past life



 he loves the camera! He so responsive to it haha!


----------



## Rustee (Aug 3, 2012)

Kind of relevant: I was at a mates playing CoD one day and a water dragon came up to his back door, I asked him if he'd seen it before and he said that they got a few of them here and there, but they would usually stick around for a few minutes then go on their way. He told me not to feed it because then it would come back. So of course, being me, I went to his kitchen and gave the lizard a little piece of banana, he loved it, and now it comes up to his house regularly. I called it Ronald, too. It even came into his house the other day! Awesome.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 3, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


>


 

Is it eating Fruity Pebbles? Because that'd be pretty great.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 3, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Is it eating Fruity Pebbles? Because that'd be pretty great.



Haha, it's actually iguana food  Loaded with all the nutrients the beardie needs  I was using beardie bites before. He loved them but they make a mess and dry out by the end of the day and become too hard and small for him to eat properly.

Plus, the dry food is better for keeping their jaw muscles nice and strong!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 3, 2012)

So, being a proud parent I feel the need to show off my girl's lovely frill; she's a bit bigger than the last time I posted pics!


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 4, 2012)

Some old (don't have any new ones, these are 3 some years old) pictures of my ball python:






































Hmmm, I literally just realised I don't have any pictures of my African Dwarf Frogs (RIP) or the sand boa that I ended up selling (money and apartment space). That makes me sad. 

I should get some get some new pictures of her. She is about 4 feet long now.

Love the feel of her crawling around my neck. It's a very unique experience. 

I've also "used" Jormy to help people whom are afraid of snakes. She is just so calm and used to being handled that she is great for people with fears.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2012)

ilyti said:


> This is a type of caiman, which is the second-smallest in the world. I am too weirded out by crocodilians to touch them, but I touched the snake, tortoise, and skink they brought around.



That's a spectacled caiman I think. They're gorgeous animals, as are the rest you posted.  Loving this thread.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 10, 2012)

ermm...this is NOT what it looks like (might be NSFW...just a weird amphibian that looks like a male penis...)

they call this thing the 'blind snake' though its not a snake...

NSFW
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/08/01/article-0-145399A9000005DC-892_634x392.jpg

more info on this thing:
Scientists discover new species of 'blind snake' in Brazilian river (and please stop sniggering at the back) | Mail Online


----------



## MikeH (Aug 22, 2012)

Had my guy out for some tank maintenance today, so he got to hang out (ZING!) with me for a bit.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 22, 2012)

MikeH said:


> His pattern isn't the result of a regular and an albino. One of them (I'm assuming the regular) has a recessive heterozygous gene for the Tiger morph. So, I mean, it is a result of those two particular snakes breeding, but you won't get one of those just by breeding a normal and an albino every time. It just has to have the recessive genes to carry to the offspring.
> 
> Tiger:



And I must correct myself, as it's actually a Genetic Stripe Super Tiger, which is much more rare. So those two combined are heterozygous for GS and Tiger genes.


----------



## AVH (Aug 23, 2012)

If it wasn't obvious by my username, I was heavily involved the herp trade for over 25yrs, and specialized in venomous. I no longer keep herps, but I do still love them. Hopefully this link will work to my facecrack herp pic folder:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.98563998823.110718.650338823&type=3&l=ec614a98e6


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2012)

Blimey you kept mambas? Epic win.


----------



## AVH (Aug 23, 2012)

I kept all 4 species, and bred two of them (D.polylepis and D.viridis). I kept hundreds of different species, but African elapids (particularly mambas, cape cobras, forest cobras and nigricollis spitters) along with true viperid genera Echis, Daboia, Cerastes and Bitis were my main focus. 

Kept a few Austrailian elapids such as Oxyuranus, Acanthophis and Peudechis as well, but Oz species were very hard to come by back then, and when they were, they were expensive. My wife was also heavily into the genera Vipera, Hemachatus and Aspidelaps, and bred numerous species as well, including a few Canadian firsts for the species.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 23, 2012)

^ The man. 

I can't believe you got a hold of a Stiletto. Those things are crazy! Also, those Florida Cottonmouths are absolutely huge!


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 23, 2012)

here are some really cool pictures:
Malayan Coral Snake






Beautiful Pit Viper





Coral Snake





Emerald Tree Boa with babies





Philippine Pit Viper





King Cobra





Rhinocerus Viper





Mussarana (juvenile)





Red Tail Boa







source:
Breathtaking photographs of deadly snakes | Feature Shoot


----------



## MikeH (Aug 23, 2012)

I want an ETP and RTB. So bad.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 25, 2012)

/\ i prefer the green tree python as they lack any of the white marking (most of the time) and they look more elegant (to me at least)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 25, 2012)

The guy who took all those photos of snakes on the black background actually got bitten by a black mamba on set I believe, but didn't realise until later when he looked through his raw images and saw one had clamped onto his leg. Luckily, it had been a dry bite.


----------

